# Elgin Bluebird for trade on Seattle CL



## gymmanager (Aug 9, 2017)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6230365235.html
The post reads: "Interesting trades considered. Cars, motorcycles, other bikes. I'm looking for offers. Whatcha got?"

Personally I really hate the "try to guess my price" ads, however this is a Bluebird so it is probably worth someones time to play the guessing game with him. Let the feeding frenzy begin!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2017)

This thing has been listed FOREVER. Guess no one has offered anything that tickles his fancy...or it's a bogus ad.


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> This thing has been listed FOREVER. Guess no one has offered anything that tickles his fancy...or it's a bogus ad.



Dang! Thanks for the heads up @fordmike65 - I thought I had discovered a hidden nugget!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)

gymmanager said:


> Dang! Thanks for the heads up @fordmike65 - I thought I had discovered a hidden nugget!





I thought this was a find too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2017)

Doesn't hurt to try. Maybe you'll get lucky and come home with a Bluebird!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 9, 2017)

And only 1 pic?


----------



## John zachow (Aug 10, 2017)

I emailed to ask for a price, He emailed back saying "There is no price ad says TRADE or make offer."


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2017)

John zachow said:


> I emailed to ask for a price, He emailed back saying "There is no price ad says TRADE or make offer."



He almost bit on a trade for a 43 Bsa motorcycle I had.  He's wants American....merica!


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 10, 2017)

John zachow said:


> I emailed to ask for a price, He emailed back saying "There is no price ad says TRADE or make offer."



@Johnzachow I'm glad you asked him his price, I was considering doing the same. As I said earlier, I hate playing the guessing game with anyone. To me making a deal on a bike is as much about interacting with a nice, honest, straightforward person who lays their cards on the table as it is about getting the object you want. I just get the sense it might take a fair amount of work striking a deal with this man.


----------



## John zachow (Aug 10, 2017)

gymmanager said:


> @Johnzachow I'm glad you asked him his price, I was considering doing the same. As I said earlier, I hate playing the guessing game with anyone. To me making a deal on a bike is as much about interacting with a nice, honest, straightforward person who lays their cards on the table as it is about getting the object you want. I just get the sense it might take a fair amount of work striking a deal with this man.



I'm sure he is Looking for a kings ransom for this bird.  I whole heartedly agree if you own the machine put a price on it. If you want a bidding war put it on epay. I hope it goes to a caber and I hope it's a fair deal.


----------



## frampton (Aug 10, 2017)

How would the owner make a trade if he put it on Ebay?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

The guy probably thinks he has $15k worth of trade there. I don't even deal with people like this. Too much a PITA! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Aug 10, 2017)

I notice that he listed a few things of interest at the bottom of the ad.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2017)

So what would be a fair price to pay for this?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> So what would be a fair price to pay for this?



Not worth much to me, I've already got one.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Not worth much to me, I've already got one.




Yea me too. But in reality - what would be a fair price?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> Yea me too. But it reality - what would be a fair price?



I SMELL SOME ROTTING FISH BAIT...THIS C.L ADD IS GETTING STINKY AND STALE..


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> Yea me too. But it reality - what would be a fair price?



C'mon Ed if you've seen seven or eight of these sell at MLC what do you think its worth? From what people have said this one has been there a while so I'm guessing some there have been some legitimate offers. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> C'mon Ed if you've seen seven or eight of these sell at MLC what do you think its worth? From what people have said this one has been there a while so I'm guessing some there have been some legitimate offers. V/r Shawn




I want to hear what other people think it's worth.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I SMELL SOME ROTTING FISH BAIT...THIS C.L ADD IS GETTING STINKY AND STALE..




How so?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> I want to hear what other people think it's worth.



6k, Maybe more if it has a speedo.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> So what would be a fair price to pay for this?




from my very MINIMAL knowledge of these bikes [ reading Cabe posts and refurbs ] i think it looks like one of the better "starter" bikes to refurb compared to the basket cases which have been brought back to life. I dont see too much to reweld etc and all that surface rust would come off. I would start the offer at 5k, but i think it looks like an 8-10k bike from the prices i have been seeing


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 13, 2017)

catfish said:


> I want to hear what other people think it's worth.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 13, 2017)

The Guy is Fishing for a Lottery Grand Price!!!!
I'm Very Sure that He Has Had Some Great Trades and Cash Offers!!!
Bike is Worth What Anyone is Willing to Pay!!!! $20,000????

He's Just Playing!!!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 13, 2017)

These bikes will be very rare in a few more years , this bike s better than money in thebank, who cares if the owner is playing , ,  , it is not the 1st time a joker from the CABE  played games or tried to fool someone, if I had 7, 000 usd , I would be playing the game,. All of these rare bikes are better than money in the bank, I do not feel very good , if you do not hear from me for awhile , please get in touch with my family, and buy some of the bikes, my relatives wil appreciate all the help , there are bikes not ever seen or offered for sale. All have prices, thanks for any help , wpb


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> These bikes will be very rare in a few more years , this bike s better than money in thebank, who cares if the owner is playing , ,  , it is not the 1st time a joker from the CABE  played games or tried to fool someone, if I had 7, 000 usd , I would be playing the game,. All of these rare bikes are better than money in the bank, I do not feel very good , if you do not hear from me for awhile , please get in touch with my family, and buy some of the bikes, my relatives wil appreciate all the help , there are bikes not ever seen or offered for sale. All have prices, thanks for any help , wpb




Walter,    Sorry to hear you don't feel well. I hope everything is OK. Your friend,   Catfish


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 14, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> These bikes will be very rare in a few more years , this bike s better than money in thebank, who cares if the owner is playing , ,  , it is not the 1st time a joker from the CABE  played games or tried to fool someone, if I had 7, 000 usd , I would be playing the game,. All of these rare bikes are better than money in the bank, I do not feel very good , if you do not hear from me for awhile , please get in touch with my family, and buy some of the bikes, my relatives wil appreciate all the help , there are bikes not ever seen or offered for sale. All have prices, thanks for any help , wpb




Get well soon.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 19, 2021)

Does anyone know how this drama ended up?  🤣


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2021)

Whizzerpro said:


> Does anyone know how this drama ended up?  🤣




Yes, I believe Walter is feeling better now.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 19, 2021)

catfish said:


> Yes, I believe Walter is feeling better now.



That's the best part.  Nothing better than the good health of a person.  But, what happened to the bluebird?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2021)

Last i remember he still has it


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 19, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Last i remember he still has it



No way. 😮


----------

